
Tying ecosystems through browsers - cpeterso
http://dbaron.org/log/20150803-ecosystems
======
bobajeff
>Some of the recent threats to the ability to implement competitive browsers
are non-technical

I believe the biggest threats remain technical.

It's too challenging or expensive to implement a competitive browser engine
from scratch.

Add to that the challenge and expense of building a Search Engine or Smart
Assistant (significant features integrated today's browsers) it's nearly
impossible for all but a few companies to even try to enter the market.

